# Castrol reference guide *WRONG*



## SAKZN1.8T (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I'm in South Africa - a 2nd world country for the built-up portion anyway.
My mechanic consulted Castrol's idiot friendly guide for oil selection and put Magnatec A3/B3 engine oil in my car (VW Sharan 1.8T) for the last 2 or 3 services as the guide suggested.
I've been having oil consumption problems so I looked at the TB regarding oils recommended by VW/Audi and... it wasn't listed.
Sure, It's a 505 spec oil but that doesn't mean much since it's being used in a petrol engine. NO 502 spec or even a 501, 500 spec...
What would happen in the US if such a large manufacturer made such an error?
cb


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Castrol reference guide *WRONG* (SAKZN1.8T)*

The mobil super s 10w/40 is vw 505.00 and i'm using that in my 1.8T have donw since 117k now on 157k been using mobil since having the head rebuilt and a new turbo on it at 126k done 31k on the mobil and the head inside rocker after pulling oil cap off looks like new all nice and clean, but it looked like that when i brought it, so i knew it wasnt sludged and had been looked after, and it's remapped and gets redlined driven hard everyday so those 31k miles are hard miles, and oil is changed every 10k it's due for one now as indicated on display 1.5k to go, got filter just need some oil.
The 10w/40 magnatec use to be porsche approved, and i wouldnt have thought the qualitys dropped, so i'd ignore it and carry on using it or swap to a 502.00 rating but i personaly don't think you'd see any gains in changing oil, it's not like your using cheap oil that friggin stuffs rather expensive dearer than my mobil semi syn.


----------



## SAKZN1.8T (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.
for me it's quite simple - before Magnatec - no probs - after, 2l/10,000km oil consumption.
if the spec doesn't match then lose it.
The other thing to consider is what grade of magnatec (as there are a few out there) the A3/B3 one isn't even 500.00 spec.
am I alone on this?
cb


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (SAKZN1.8T)*

Alot of combinations affect oil consumption, vw says using 10 litres per 10,000 km is normal oil consumption, so your well below vw's oil usage levels.
Many folk seem to believe oil usage means theres something wrong but it's not always the case, engines use a certain amount of oil in lubricating the pistons.
Some engines use more than others and some oils burn more than others.


----------

